# Discussion on Mechanical Clocks



## Cuckoo Ed (Nov 2, 2009)

Lets get us a good Group going on Vintage and new Keywound clocks. I am into Cuckoo Clocks. I really do like the advantage of the Quartz works, but as for the real thing you cannot imitate the true sounds of the originals.. Lets keep this going. I have a Cuckoo Clock shop online, I did ask the administrator to start a forum on this and he did as a favor to me. If we do not keep it active and show interest to the administrator, we could loose this and after all he did a favor for me and I sure would like to make it worth his while.
Cuckoo Edb-)


----------



## Inner Prop (Oct 14, 2009)

We are redoing are first floor and we switched from an all carpet to an all hardwood floor. I figured it was time for a grandfather clock, but my wife isn't too keen on the idea.

I thought I could compromise with a mantle clock, but I've no idea what a good keywind mantle clock should cost or who makes or made them.

I'd like a clock that runs well and sounds nice. If I can get a modern one that's okay, a vintage one with a history would be even better.


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

If you live in the Bay area I know of a clock shop that sell's nothing but vintage PM me and I will give you the location.I think it's best to buy it from a shop than on fleabay.clock take a beating when they are shipped more than watches my waterbury I got off ebay it needed a service and the case needed a little work becouse it had some loose parts due to shipping.Plus at a shop you get to hear it chime and see the real size of the clock and see detail's that you would not see from photo's.What I do is buy what I like.


----------



## HilltopMichael (Mar 5, 2008)

river rat said:


> If you live in the Bay area I know of a clock shop that sell's nothing but vintage PM me and I will give you the location


If you mean the San Francisco Bay Area, I too would be interested to know where that shop is located. Please PM me as well.

I'll agree that larger vintage clocks are probably best bought locally. I'm sure that a new grandfathers clock would be packed and shipped adequately from the factory, but I'd be very concerned buying something from an individual half way across the country and hoping that it get's packed properly. I've had too many small items poorly packaged before...


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

Cuckoo Ed said:


> Lets get us a good Group going on Vintage and new Keywound clocks. I am into Cuckoo Clocks. I really do like the advantage of the Quartz works, but as for the real thing you cannot imitate the true sounds of the originals.. Lets keep this going. I have a Cuckoo Clock shop online, I did ask the administrator to start a forum on this and he did as a favor to me. If we do not keep it active and show interest to the administrator, we could loose this and after all he did a favor for me and I sure would like to make it worth his while.
> Cuckoo Edb-)


As someone who is a AWCI Master Clockmaker, I'm not too wild about cuckoo clocks, at least the mechanical ones. But what I wonder about is why don't they make hybrids. I'm sure I'm not telling you anything new, but many chiming clocks with quartz movements, such as bim bams and Westministers , not to mention ships clocks actually strike on bells. For that matter there used to be quite a few quartz alarm movements around which also physically struck on bells. I have no idea if they are made anymore.

I'm a bit curious why a quartz movement can't be rigged up with a bellows to give the actual real cuckoo cry. Maybe it's worth experimenting with.


----------



## Inner Prop (Oct 14, 2009)

River Rat, I guess I should add a little to my profile. I live in the Chicago area, which is a little outside commuting distance from San Francisco, but if you're refering to Green Bay, well, that's a bit far too.

I'm in Lake County, which is about 40 miles north of Chicago, so if anyone knows a good shop over here, that would be great.

What are the good makers?


----------



## Cuckoo Ed (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.edscukoouhren.com/cuckoo...532.28100&next=4&exact_match=on&product=Hones

I do have modern cuckoo clocks on this page sir. As for quartz, doesn't that take the "Authentic" away from the Black Forest Cuckoo Clock? After all they did not make quartz works back in 1740 to 1750. And you can't recreate the sound of mechanical thru a quartz works. It just does not sound the same. I admitt with the mechanical you have to pull the chains either every day or every 7.5 days but just how hard it that.
Cuckoo Ed


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

Although Shneider, Hones and Herr are all superior brands of cuckoo clocks it's all relative. I've always hated repairing them and when I was younger working in clock shops, I've know of clock shops that refused them for repair.


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

Inner Prop said:


> River Rat, I guess I should add a little to my profile. I live in the Chicago area, which is a little outside commuting distance from San Francisco, but if you're refering to Green Bay, well, that's a bit far too.
> 
> I'm in Lake County, which is about 40 miles north of Chicago, so if anyone knows a good shop over here, that would be great.
> 
> What are the good makers?


Seth Thomas,Welch,Waterbury,Kroeber,Jerome & Co,Ithaca,Ansonia,Gilbert,New Haven,these are all vintage maker's There are two clocks I would like to own that's a Seth Thomas No.2 Regulater been wanting one for year's they used them in a lot of public building like post offices and railroad station's and I also like Gustav Becker he is a German maker have not seen one I did not like.


----------



## Cuckoo Ed (Nov 2, 2009)

What was the reason for refused repair? I have never had a problem with mine that I cant handle myself, or I turn it over to the authorized repair for schneider. They do have a few Authorized Schneider centers that will fix the. I got a schneider that is going on 70 years old with music, the only think that has ever been replaced was the 2 bellows. Tell me where these repair centers that refused to fix them Please.
Cuckoo Ed


----------



## Inner Prop (Oct 14, 2009)

river rat said:


> Seth Thomas,Welch,Waterbury,Kroeber,Jerome & Co,Ithaca,Ansonia,Gilbert,New Haven,these are all vintage maker's ...and I also like Gustav Becker ...


I'm going to look them up later today when I have a chance, but are any of these American made? What do you think I should expect to pay for one?


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

Inner Prop said:


> I'm going to look them up later today when I have a chance, but are any of these American made? What do you think I should expect to pay for one?


They are all American except the Gustav Becker that is German.It all on what model you buy how rare the one you pick.Like the Seth Thomas no.2 the older model's go for more money.Here is something I found on Seth Thomas.
http://www.clockguy.com/SiteRelated/SiteReferencePages/SethThomasClockCompanyHistory.html
Don't buy from this guy his prices are a little high.Good for the photo's.Have you ever heard of the NAWCC it's a club for collector's I found one in your area here is there web page.
http://www.nawcc-chapter3.org/
They have Marts at there club meeting were they sell watches to clocks and some member there mite tell you were some good clock shops are in your area if you don't see any thing you like at there mart.But you get a better price at a mart.And you will learn from fellow member's.


----------



## Inner Prop (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow Chapter 3, must have been very early in the day.

Drat I just missed the one in Elmhust which is very close to me.

Thanks a lot for the info and links.

I'm most interested in wooden clocks that chime, mantle or wall. I don't like the banjo clocks, ones under glass, or ceramic ones.


----------

